# first drive in 35 years...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Well i did the rear brakes this morning and buttoned up a few other things and was able to pull the Tempest out for it's first drive under it's own power in 35 years... :grin: of course the first thing i did was goose it and bark the tires, what a beast....took it for a tour of the sub nice and easy , think i will have to raise the rear end a tad or stiffen it up as i have a slight wheel rub on the drivers side, was planning on drag bags anyways. motor is running smooth and new timing chain has it pegged at zero so i set it at around 8 advanced and it idles and starts great no hesitation, did not re-tune carb as i wanted to drive it...will do fine tuning tomorrow. new dynomax mufflers sound great low tone no drone, nice growl when you tromp it. had to pull fan shroud as i found out my fan clutch has a little wobble in it and the 18" fan is tight in the shroud. after three rides with some time in between the temp got up around 200 and a bit over after shutdown. never really got above 30 MPH though and was more just testing everything out.










45 year old car in front of 145 year old house....what can i say i like fixing old things










the one that says its her car had to have the first ride


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

You done GREAT getting it done in 10 months with all the work you done yourself has got to be close to a record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Love it! Congrats! Must feel great. Mines been with the body man untouched for the last 10 months.. I did get a tri power intake at the Hot Rod reunion for $70!! So, I have fresh motivation to get the 66 back and get on it myself. I didn't buy a older 421 tri power intake for $80, probably not my best move, but those things are heavy, lol..
Again, have fun with it and don't let the po po get you..


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice...thanks for sharing...
Bill


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks great, nice job! I know that's a good feeling, getting it out for the first time. Luckily, it just gets better. arty:

Your a lucky man to have a supportive lady too. Mine likes the old cars, and she even bought my GTO for me in 1993 after we got married. Of course it was'nt quite the same car then.

BTW, what's the aluminum tube in front under the rad? Accusump?

Once again, nice looking ride. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job!! Man I bet the smile on your face doesn't go away for days...

I've started wet-sanding mine. I forgot to include one critical item in an order that came in yesterday, and of course it's not "readily available" anywhere except at a paint & body supply which aren't open open on Sunday's, so I'm shut down on sanding until at least Monday evening. I did do a couple of other jobs though...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, jumped in my F-i50 to go grab a few hose clamps after the ride and my 5 liter felt like such a slug....lol, i think i am spoiled now all you have to do to turn the tires with the 463 is breath on it, and thats with a 2:56 rear end...this is gonna be fun!!
Alky thats a inline trans cooler, thought the bumper would cover it , i am gonna re-mount after i get the fan shroud to fit correctly so it's not so prominent. heres the motor running the Dynomax mufflers
Jet, I would say get on that car, but you have a nice stable to choose from already, and i know you don't want to rush it, if i was closer i would give you a hand. 
What did you forget Bear? sandpaper..., "forest from the trees", always the little things that throw the biggest wrenches in the works.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

:cheers:cheers:cheers:cheers:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

found the source of the offensive intermittent screeching, my brand new flex plate is not true and scuffs the starter hub like a flint every rotation, can i shim it at the torque converter with a washer as the starter has no front/back adjustment?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you "tweak" the flexplate a little while it's in the car?

Or maybe a little grinding on the offending area.

Waiting for the burnout vid lol. arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

need a helper to turn the crank while i check clearances all the way around, loosened and pulled starter back and its down to just a tick now, starter is retracting fully and the tooth gap is set correctly so shimming starter won't help. corrected shroud problem by cutting fan blades down 1/4" 72' fan vs. 66' shroud, fits nice and snug now 1/2 in and 1/2 out of shroud.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Look for the shiny spot on the starter and "clearance" it with a grinder. It shouldn't be hitting the bendix if the starter is retracting fully. Mine wasn't retracting as the spring in the solenoid had broke. If you can pull the solenoid out easily, then the spring may be broke.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What a classy looking ride. Excellent job! My vote would be to replace the flex plate (you don't want to hear that!) or next best, grind down the offending high spot. No tweaking and no washers.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Jet, took a stone and ground back the tips and clears nicely and no more squeal, did'nt even have top take it out.

Fan with shroud is cooling nicely now also.

Next Bug: TH350 will not upshift from first does the modulator screw adjust the shift point?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> thanks Jet, took a stone and ground back the tips and clears nicely and no more squeal, did'nt even have top take it out.
> 
> Next Bug: TH350 will not upshift from first does the modulator screw adjust the shift point?


Good job! Glad to help.
Tranny should shift fine without modulator adustment, unless you already adjusted it. Make sure it's hooked to full vacuum and no leaks. Mine hooks to the port behind the carb. May be a defective modulator, they're cheap, replace and see. It will dump tons of fluid, so have a pan ready. I've moved mine and disconnected it, because it only has short vac lines on a hard line, check that it's connected good first.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

trans is new, i did have it to ported vacuum, will try maniflod vacuum tomorrow, bought it last year, shop said to bring it up when i get it running and they will set the shift point and kickdown cable for me...again thanks for the help. hoping to have it roadworthy for big cruise next weekend....arty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> What did you forget Bear? sandpaper..., "forest from the trees", always the little things that throw the biggest wrenches in the works.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL Bear that was gonna be my next guess....but man do they make reloading easy. Motor is purring nicely now, thought my fan clutch was going ( the little noise in the video) but my pulley bolts had started to work loose so i put some red locktite on and torqued them back down, must have forgot to torque when i did the waterpump. once i get the trans figured out time for some WOT tests....brakes are stopping on a dime now with a good bleed and finally got that retched squeal to stop with Jets help and a grinding stone, thought i had toasted a bearing there for a minute when it became continuous yesterday after the third drive...whew. modified the 19" fan to fit in the 18" shroud nice and tight and i can see the temp drop on the gauge as soon as it gets to 20MPH.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

That's awesome news Bill....Where are you gonna be at next Saturday...I would love to see this beast in person....arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Let me know where you will be parking at Hi and i'll put her right next to the flaming Goat, that will make a nice pic. gonna try and get the trans shifting tonight and get it on the open road.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I sent you a message...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm betting (and hoping) that changing the modulator line to manifold vacuum will correct the shifting problem.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice Tempest man. Sounds and looks stunning... All you need now is a tiger tail out the back.  

Haha.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep GeeTee, i got some new vacuum line and am waiting on the rain to stop to go put it through its paces....is fresh trans so it should be good to go....just hate to have to drop it for a third time. 

Thanks HotRod once i got the paint on it could not wait to get it back together, been an exhausting few weeks but all worth it every time i open the shop door and see it sitting in the corner. would have much rather had a clean driver like yours to work on at a more leisurely pace as i drove it but with the MI winters i had a 6 month window where it would have been put up anyways and purchased all the parts for the interior last fall when they were on sale so everything was on the shelves when i was ready for it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

tranny is shifting fine now, may need a little tweaking but at least i can make it to the trans shop and let him do it and set up my kickdown cable. ordered the drag bags today along with the last big order from Ames (rubber goods and a few interior pieces that were not restorable). need to pad and skin rear seat bottom and install speakers and amps by the weekend, have a cruise night dinner on Thursday i am going to try and make then big cruise friday night and saturday.....arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just watched the videos, sounds great! How big is the cam, sounds nice but streetable for the big CID. Glad the tranny shifts! 
Just remember, if you didn't have a deadline, you would never finish.. That's how I am, I need the pressure to get me out there working on it. I still haven't installed my AC and washer bottle, lines and squirters on my 70, and it's been almost a year, lol.. Out of sight, out of mind, or it doesn't really matter. AC, I want to get the Sanden compressor and not the original, so am having a dilemna.. But the original compressor puts out more ac, but not as efficient, blah blah blah..:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

with the 1:65 HS rockers it is around .509 intake and exhaust also have a 2:56 rear end in it stock so it makes for a nice cruiser with a mean streak. Do not plan on hitting the track with it at least not this year, see how i like the gear and next winter the rear end will get an overhaul including adjustable control arms, anti sway bar and posi with new gear. did run it up through the gears to around 65 not pressing it past 3500 rpm it will break the tires then it hunches down and grips nice even with the peg leg even got a little chirp out of second. seems a bit lean so i am going to up jet the carb a bit but all in all she's ready for the cruise. got my handles and locks on today along with the rocker trim and all the missing goodies will be in from Ames by the end of the week. My deadline when i bought it was June 1st so i came pretty darn close 10 months from faded to fresh. wife asked if i would ever do another....told her if i come across a deal on a 69' firebird we may have to add another bay to the shop....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

2.56 gears, man that thing will be fun up top for now. 3.23's or 3.55s with a Posi will be sick! Alot of TA's had 2.73s with posi rears, may be an option for now. Have great road manners and nasty when you nail it. What is your stall? Your best MPG is going to be with the 2.56 and if the engine isn't bogging down bottom then you are good. If you have the 8.2 10 bolt, it may be better to find a completed 66-7 Chevelle 12 bolt w/posi and gears and bolt it in with a conversion U-joint, available at the parts store. 68 and beyond are 5/8" wider, so you don't want them unless you have the fender clearance.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep thats the plan, chevy 12 or 10.5" with a 3:23 Posi, stall is 2800 with stage two shift kit and B&M slap stick shifter, bites real good into second especially when i manualy shift it...do not have any fender room with the 245's drivers side rubs just a touch on bumps, have drag bags coming to stiffen it up a bit if not i will have to grind a tad off the inner lip. No bogging down low , set base timing at 10 and all in at 36 by 3500 rpm, cold starts with just a bump no pedal and hot starts with a pump of the pedal. when i am driving this thing its like going back in time just the seat of the pants feel and the direct connection to the road, so simple and pure, just a go pedal and brakes.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I put 275's in the wheel well with Centerlines, I think 5.5 offset, or 5", not sure. With 245's the offset just isn't enough, or the later rear is already in the car. 
Good plan for the future. Here's a pic of my 66 with the tires. 10 months later, now it's just bare metal, nice.. New engine is in it!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you were closer Jet i would be all over helping you get her in paint, least you have a a few other rides to scratch your itch. i get in my 5 liter f-150 after driving the Tempest and it feels like a slug. glad you got that yellow engine out of there.... did you decide on a color yet? You must have the later rear because mine are 4.5" off set (bought used so no choice) and i have another 1.5" at the inner wheel house but am right at the limit for the outter lip, lucky they have 2.5" there i will just need to grind back 1/4" x 8" off the very top and only on drivers side.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My car is with the bodyman that did my Jury car. I gave him 2 months free rent of my GFs house to do the body work, so I'm into that for about $2K. That was still a before pic, lol.. I am going to have a garage built in the back yard, so dont' have room for the car at home now anyway, but I am ready to work on it again... They want to paint it chromelusion like XXXs car. I want it chamelian, red to black flip flop. Renter is screwing up, so may lose on the deal, we'll see. I'm going to tell him to at least get the new metal put in, then go from there. I do appreciate the offer..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Is your GF OK with this???:rofl: E


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Is your GF OK with this???:rofl: E


Yes, we were being nice giving him and his family, wife and 4 kids, a place to live, paying it forward. Getting it in the keester at this point, o well, he paid for 6 months, now he's behind 1.5 months rent and the car sits stagnant.:shutme


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> Thanks HotRod once i got the paint on it could not wait to get it back together, been an exhausting few weeks but all worth it every time i open the shop door and see it sitting in the corner. would have much rather had a clean driver like yours to work on at a more leisurely pace as i drove it but with the MI winters i had a 6 month window where it would have been put up anyways and purchased all the parts for the interior last fall when they were on sale so everything was on the shelves when i was ready for it.


Hot Rod's just lucky I guess. lol.. No really, I got seriously lucky... Guy didnt know what he had, lol. Trading for a v6 firebird? wow.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Really though it's more satisfying knowing you built her ground up and got it nearly if not done. If I had the $'s I'd do that. But being 25 I'm just blessed to even own an old school muscle car. So it all works out.

Again, nice job. Looking forward to possibly some runs and some timeslips maybe?  (Edit nvm read about that)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

no good deed goes unpunished Jet...some people you cannot help. 

HotRod your in a great position to throw a little money at it when you get it, enjoy driving it at the same time. thats a great foundation and does'nt seem to need much body work that and the paint is the most expensive part if you have to job it out.


----------

